# descremada v. desnatada



## cb4

¿Si quiero decir "reduced fat milk/fat free milk" cuál sería la frase preferida?

leche descremada
leche desnatada

Lo he visto de las dos maneras, pero no sé cual es lo más correcto.

Gracias


----------



## RaulCavazos

cb4 said:


> ¿Si quiero decir "reduced fat milk/fat free milk" cuál sería la frase preferida?
> 
> leche descremada
> leche desnatada
> 
> Lo he visto de las dos maneras, pero no sé cual es lo más correcto.
> 
> Gracias


----------



## MrsZippy

In Spain they say "leche desnatada".
Maybe it depends on the region/country.


----------



## RaulCavazos

MrsZippy said:


> In Spain they say "leche desnatada".
> Maybe it depends on the region/country.


 
Sí, es probable que sea cuestión de regionalismo. 

En México no se usa "desnatado" porque la nata se retira de la leche con un tenedor y la crema con una cuchara, es decir, la consistencia de la nata es semisólida, como una membrana, y la crema es líquida. La forma de obtener la nata es hirviendo la leche y dejándola enfriar, en cambio la crema es por reposo.

Hay una expresión para referirse al estatus más alto en una sociedad: "Es de la crema y nata..." obviamente la nata es lo más alto y luego sigue la crema..


----------



## cb4

Muchas gracias.

¡Eso sí que fue informativo!


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Sólo para que conste en acta...


----------



## inib

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Sólo para que conste en acta...


 ¡Muy buena! Ya se había llegado a la conclusión de que se trataba de regionalismos, pero nada más concluyente que esa imagen que nos ha ahorrado mil palabras.


----------



## inib

cb4 said:


> ¿Si quiero decir "reduced fat milk/fat free milk" cuál sería la frase preferida?
> 
> leche descremada
> leche desnatada
> 
> Lo he visto de las dos maneras, pero no sé cual es lo más correcto.
> 
> Gracias


 Y me pregunto si es lo mismo "reduced fat" que "fat free". Literalmente, no es así. Recordad que en España también tenemos leche *semi-desnatada.*
(Siento no tener las habilidades de Adelaida para que conste en acta )


----------



## RaulCavazos

inib said:


> Y me pregunto si es lo mismo "reduced fat" que "fat free". Literalmente, no es así. Recordad que en España también tenemos leche *semi-desnatada.*
> (Siento no tener las habilidades de Adelaida para que conste en acta )


 
En México se le dice Descremada, Semidescremada, aunque últimamente y debido a la influencia por la frontera compartida con Estados Unidos ahora se le llama "Leche Light", al menos en el norte del país que es donde yo vivo.

Y por cierto... una planta que procesa la leche para retirarle la crema es una "cremería", nunca sería "desnatadora", ya que una "desnatadora" aquí es una planta de tratamiento de aguas negras...


----------



## Kriztoval

En inglés también existe esa diferencia entre leche descremada o desnatada (skimmed milk, fat free) y semidescremada o semidesnatada (semi skimmed milk, reduced fat milk)


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Para el acta....

http://blog.laiveesvida.com/2008/03/13/leche-descremada-para-reducir-la-presion-arterial/


----------



## inib

RaulCavazos said:


> una "desnatadora" aquí es una planta de tratamiento de aguas negras...


Jo, ¡vaya eufemismo! 
 Me acordaré de no pedir fresas con nata en tu país.


----------



## Julieta T

Sí, regionalismos... También hay que tener en cuenta que no siempre se usan los mismos procesos en cada país. Para Argentina, descremada, por favor. Nata le decimos a la película que se forma arriba de todo en la leche cuando hierve.


----------



## Julieta T

Según wikipedia es el mismo proceso: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leche_descremada


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Julieta T said:


> Nata le decimos a la película que se forma arriba de todo en la leche cuando hierve.


También le llamamos así en España. 
Aunque también he oído *telilla*, simplemente.

Y a la _crema de leche_ la llamamos _nata líquida_.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Julieta T said:


> Nata le decimos a la película que se forma arriba de todo en la leche cuando hierve.


Sí, es igual para nosotros, pero en el fondo estamos hablando de lo mismo. Retirar la leche entera del fuego apenas hierve es justamente una forma casera de descremar (o desnatar) la leche. La nata que se forma es crema de leche. El líquido que queda tiene menos contenido graso. Por supuesto que en la industria no es ese el método de descremar (o desnatar).


----------



## Alma de cántaro

CarlitosCorazon said:


> Para el acta....
> 
> http://blog.laiveesvida.com/2008/03/13/leche-descremada-para-reducir-la-presion-arterial/




Realmente interesante este artículo para el acta, Carlitos. Descremada y desnatada aparecen claramente como sinónimos plenos:

*Leche descremada para reducir la presión arterial*

Nuevas investigaciones corroboran que beber *leche desnatada* puede ser  muy útil para mantener la presión arterial en niveles normales. 

Saludos y que los *Reyes Magos* os traigan muchas cositas.


----------



## RaulCavazos

inib said:


> Jo, ¡vaya eufemismo!
> Me acordaré de no pedir fresas con nata en tu país.


 
Jajaja... no es para tanto... pero mejor pide fresas con crema.


----------



## inib

Espero que no me consideréis una pesada. En ningún momento quise decir que solo "desnatada" sea lo correcto. Se oye "descremada" en España también, pero es mucho menos frecuente. Y si vas a la pastelería a pedir un bollo relleno, es posible que te pregunten "¿con nata o con crema?", y en esta zona por lo menos, quieren decir que si con crema de leche = nata, o con crema pastelera, que es una mezcla que lleva además yema de huevo y se parece (en algo) al "custard" inglés.
En lo que estamos de acuerdo todos es que la membrana/telilla de la leche hervida se llama universalmente nata, ¿no?


----------



## Txiri

RaulCavazos said:


> Hay una expresión para referirse al estatus más alto en una sociedad: "Es de la crema y nata..." obviamente la nata es lo más alto y luego sigue la crema..


 
I .. thought the expression was "es la flor y nata (de Andalucia) ..."


----------



## Janis Joplin

A lo que en España le llaman nata en México le llamamos crema.

A la leche la clasificamos (entre otras) en descremada (skimmed/fat free) y semi descremada (reduced fat).


----------



## RaulCavazos

Txiri said:


> I .. thought the expression was "es la flor y nata (de Andalucia) ..."


 
Jejej... yo antes entendía así: "La crema innata".. jaajaj... yo pensaba que habían nacido siendo crema... ajaj... pero no... es "la crema y nata".. y los de la alta alcurnia son "la mera nata", o sea que hay de natas a natas...

También se usa para referirse a algo muy bueno, que destaca entre los demás... es como decir: *crème de la crème */ ˌkrem də lə ˈkrem/ • n. the best person or thing of a particular kind: _the crème de la crème of the dancers have left the country._ (la crema y nata de los bailarines han dejado el país).

Una disculpa por salirme del tema... fue solo para aclarar que en México no es lo mismo "crema" que "nata".


----------



## k-in-sc

RaulCavazos said:


> Una disculpa por salirme del tema... fue solo para aclarar que en México no es lo mismo "crema" que "nata".


OK, both words exist in Mexico, but what's the difference between them?


----------



## RaulCavazos

k-in-sc said:


> OK, both words exist in Mexico, but what's the difference between them?


 


> En México no se usa "desnatado" porque la nata se retira de la leche con un tenedor y la crema con una cuchara, es decir, la consistencia de la nata es semisólida, como una membrana, y la crema es líquida. La forma de obtener la nata es hirviendo la leche y dejándola enfriar, en cambio la crema es por reposo.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, sorry, didn't go back far enough. 
Wikipedia explains it (over here it means clotted cream, which we don't have, while in Spain it's the cream):
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nata_%28cuajada%29


----------



## RaulCavazos

k-in-sc said:


> OK, sorry, didn't go back far enough.
> Wikipedia explains it (over here it means clotted cream, which we don't have, while in Spain it's the cream):
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nata_(cuajada)


 
Interesting!.. I liked this definition:
Es preciso diferenciar la nata de la crema, dado que la primera refiere a coagulación de proteínas mientras la segunda refiere a la separación del contenido graso de la leche.


----------



## inib

I really didn't want to go back over this, as we all understand what each other means. But we USE DIFFERENT WORDS in different countries to refer to the same product. When I saw the wikipedia link I nearly had a heart attack. What if we start discussing what "cuajada" (as opposed to nata cuajada) means to each of us in our own region? Hopefully a very interesting discussion, but very likely with no universal conclusion.


----------



## inib

If we are going to go into details, on an English supermarket shelf you can find cream (single, double, whipping, cooking....), clotted cream, creme freche, buttermilk and a long etc. Some are sterilised, some are UHT, others are pasteurised, and I've probably missed a load of other processes. But I've never seen anything like the Spanish "cuajada".  I've heard that in America there's something called "junket" that might be similar. Am I on the right road?


----------



## gotitadeleche

I live in the US and I have never heard of "junket."


----------



## RaulCavazos

inib said:


> ...I've never seen anything like the Spanish "cuajada"...QUOTE]
> 
> A lot of things could be "cuajada" (or "coagulado")... it is a state of the material (a liquid turns into a solid mass and pasty), like:
> 
> Jelly, yoghurt, cheese, "nata", gelatin, chicken broth, egg, blood, etc.


----------



## inib

Yeah. Anything that sets, or even settles (like snow).
But "cuajada" here is a dairy product, (and very typical dessert),not unlike a yoghourt, that was originally made with some extract from sheep or goat's innards. Nowadays most people just buy "cuajada de farmacia" and add their milk.  Sorry I can't give more details, but if my mother-in-law were here.....


----------



## inib

Gotitadeleche, with your nick, I would never dare to argue with you on this subject!


----------



## fulano&sutano

No encuentro mucha diferencia entre nata y crema una vez elaboradas.



> http://www.purllet.com/castellano/nata.jpg





> http://misfotosecuencias.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/frutillasconcrema01.jpg


----------



## zumac

En los Estados Unidos es más facíl determinar el contentido de grasa en la leche porque se mide y llama por porcentaje.

Whole milk (about 3.5% of butterfat) ... leche entera
2% milk ... leche descremada o semidescremada
1% milk ... leche descremada o semidescremada

En México, la leche descremada, semidescremada, o light puede tener varios porcentajes de grasa según el criterio del productor. Hay que hacer el cálculo basado en las cifras en el envase. O sea, la nomenclatura de descremada, semidescremada, o light no definen el porcentaje de grasa de por si.

Saludos.


----------



## Txiri

inib said:


> Gotitadeleche, with your nick, I would never dare to argue with you on this subject!


 
Good one --  years ago, you used to see "junket" on the supermarket shelves near instant pudding packages. I never tried it though ...  it was in a package about the same size, and probably was meant to be added to hot or boiling milk ...  it possibly also might have been a product that you would add to milk, then get something approximating ice cream.  I'll check with an older neighbor ...


----------



## gotitadeleche

OK, I looked up junket and this is what I found:

_Junket is a milk-based dessert, made with sweetened milk and rennet, the digestive enzyme which curdles milk. It might best be described as a loose pudding...For the majority of the 20th Century, in the eastern United States junket was often a preferred food for ill children, mostly due to its sweetness and ease of digestion...In the United States, junket is commonly made with a prepackaged mix of rennet and sweetener from a company eponymously also known as Junket._

Well, you live and learn...


----------



## inib

Hi Gotita, 
Thanks for that. If you google_ junket_ and also _rennet _in English_,_ even Wikipedia gives a definition which coincides with my intention. I didn't pass it on before because I thought that (possibly through my own fault) we'd already got quite far off the original subject.
Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

I thought ''cuajada'' was rennet. But no, rennet is "pastilla de cuajar'' (and it probably has some other names too).


----------



## Moritzchen

De niño es América del Sur me acuerdo de haber probado la cuajada más de una vez por autoridad materna.  Es el mismo gusto y la misma consistencia que encuentro acá en el Buttermilk.


----------



## k-in-sc

That makes sense, but most buttermilk here is made from low-fat milk and enzymes and is nothing like the _nata cuajada_ that the Brits know as clotted cream. 
As we all know, you can also clabber (_cuajar_) milk by adding an acid ingredient such as lemon juice, vinegar or cream of tartar.


----------

